# McGaugh Modifications



## dChan (Mar 26, 2007)

Is the difference between McGaugh and other methods(excluding Pochmann) mainly the algorithms used? I found that you could switch edges UF and UR with a J-perm and UR and UB with a reverse J-perm thus making it unneccessary for setup moves.

And is there a way to make McGaugh's method faster?


----------



## pjk (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, you could blend 3-cycle for corners with McGaugh edges. I am working on Pochmann edges (or similar to Pochmann method) and using 3 cycle for corners and orient corners as well.


----------



## Bill (Mar 27, 2007)

I have added quite a bit to the simple method from my web page...but
I haven't published the changes, yet.

I usually do edge orientations several at a time. I use quite a few
different algorithms for that.

I sometimes do 3 corner orientations at a time, if I see
easy situations.

I often do 3 cycles for the corner perms...and almost always do
3 cycles for the edge permutations.

It is very easy to expand perms to 3 cycles...for example,
after putting an edge in UL, the setup move to put its target position
in UF is usually trivial...and an edge 3-cycle is much easier and 
quicker than a T Perm (for me). ;-)

The method on my web page is meant to be an easy place to start...
and an easy system to add things to, without completely changing
the whole system. 

Extending the method on my web page turns it pretty much into
a typical 3-cycle method...maybe with fewer cube rotations than
some of the great bld solvers use...

If people are interested in me expanding my pages to 3-cycles and
other things that I currently do, I don't mind doing that over the next
few weeks.

Bill McGaugh


----------



## pjk (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey Bill,
Nice to see you here again. Do you still do BLD regularly? If so, do you still use your own BLD method, and what do you avg now? I used your BLD guide to help me learn, and now I'm working on a new method.

Take care,
Pat


----------



## Bill (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Pat,

I haven't been practicing much lately. I spend time playing with algorithms and
ideas, but I haven't been doing many full blindfold solves. I did a couple
of solves in the 5 minute range a couple of weeks ago. My best at home is
3:40. 

I will admit to being pretty frustrated by bld cubing in competition...I put
way too much pressure on myself and end up with hand slips during the execution.
It has almost never has anything to do with memorization. I have had
a number of attempts in competition where I had a fairly quick memorization
and start working on edge orientations and slip terribly doing a simple
2-edge flipper that I have done hundreds of thousands of time, literally.

So...I have only had one successful solve in competition... 8:43.22...and
I have almost never had a time like that at home since my first few successful solves. Very frustrating...it's like competing against yourself and losing ;-)

As I said in my previous post, I usually do something more advanced than the
method I posted on the internet...typically, it's a combination of 3 cycles
and 2 cycles for the permutations, and I flip multiple edges at a time. On the
corner orientations, I usually twist 2 at a time. 

I plan on doing a lot of bld solves the next couple of weeks...I am on vacation.
There are three possible competitions for me in the next 2 months...time to get 
serious. If I could only flip 2 edges without messing up ;-)

Bill McGaugh


----------



## pjk (Mar 27, 2007)

I can see what you're saying. I hate when I have a great solve going and the cube pops, that happened to me on two BLD solves are 4 min (using your method). I am working on a new memo technique, and solving using 3 cycle and pochmann, it should go well.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 27, 2007)

I really like seeing blindfolded cubers in action. I think their moving speed is incredible. I have just started learning blindfolded, but I am very slow on execution just to make sure I don't mess up.


----------



## dChan (Mar 27, 2007)

Macky's 3-cycle works with its memo technique by using the lowest number to start a cycle- would it work for McGaugh?


----------



## pjk (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah, it would. Macky's technique is just a way to easy memo, at least to him. I also use that technique for now. Right now, I am doing EP and CO visually, while I do EO and CP using strictly numbers. However, with my new memo system I think I will be able to memo much quicker.


----------



## dChan (Mar 28, 2007)

Alright, I think I try to use it then. I'm just trying to figure out some minor mods because I want to save some moves. I would definetly like to see Bill's mod of the system to a 3-cycle type.


----------

